# How to Spot a Lie



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This is a 45min video but I think it will hold your attention as it did mine, it goes on to point out a lot of tell tale signs of a liar. I think it could provide you with several useful tools to utilize when you are interrogating someone suspected in crime.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

I know you lie cuz your lips are moving.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Is it a Kennedy?


----------

